
Announcing the Epic Games Store - beerlord
https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/announcing-the-epic-games-store
======
beerlord
Fantastic news, long hoped for.

I think the following features are key:

\- Unobtrusive DRM

\- Anticheat

\- Player profile

\- Item store/marketplace

\- Cloud save

\- Basic matchmaking for multiplayer (linked to profile)

\- Mod workshop

\- Asset bundle support for patching

\- DLC support

\- Works in China

\- Complete UI support include Title name support for multiple languages

\- Limiting the number of games being launched to about 1-5 per day, and
showing all of them somewhere

The last point is particularly critical. We want to absolutely avoid the
situation that Steam is in: flooded by low-quality launches that undermine the
basis of the store. If there is an upfront listing fee to get into the
curation queue, it should be $2000+, partially recouped (eg. $1000 recouped)
if the curation attempt fails, or the game sells beyond a certain threshold.

